# PopCap Game Loader?



## Kristin76 (Jul 19, 2006)

I was trying to play some online game and I keep getting the 'Install PopCap Game Loader'. Now I have Active X installs disabled on my computer so I have to grant permission before this program installs. Is this game loader safe or not?


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

It seems pretty official

http://www.popcap.com/

Im guessing its like the alternative to shockwave if you playing on miniclip,

I wouldnt use it, but I dont think it would casue harm


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

its not an alternative to shockwave. I think its a way for popcap games to deliver advertisements in the games you are playing on their site. If you don't allow it to install the games won't run. It appears to be a rather innocuous means to deliver advertisements but because pretty much any malware program flags it as potentially dangerous I would personally avoid any game that includes it.


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

I meant its a game loader, without it you cant play, just like without shockwave you can play some of the games on mini clips.


----------

